# Speriamo che sia femmina



## brugola (14 Aprile 2009)

l'ho visto una cifra di volte e l'ho sempre trovato delizioso.
l'altra sera l'ho rivisto e ho rivalutato tutte le donne del film.
tutte donnette di merda  

	
	
		
		
	


	




a parte la giovane lante delle rovere tutte figure di donna tristissime.
anche la cenci, che alla fine mi piaceva il suo ruolo, è solo una che lascia per anni il marito solo dall'altra parte del mondo mentre lui cerca di fare fortuna per farla andare in australia, e poi si incazza pure se dopo 5 anni nei quali lei aveva troppa paura del viaggio, si rifà una famiglia 
mah...


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Aprile 2009)

concordo.
Gli uomini miserelli ma pure le donne non scherzano


----------



## Lettrice (14 Aprile 2009)

Quel film non mi e' piaciuto... ho trovato le protagoniste un po' rompicoglioni


----------



## brugola (14 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> concordo.
> Gli uomini miserelli ma pure le donne non scherzano


concordo.
a parte zio bugo  tutti pezzi dello stesso ingranaggio


----------



## Minerva (14 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> l'ho visto una cifra di volte e l'ho sempre trovato delizioso.
> l'altra sera l'ho rivisto e ho rivalutato tutte le donne del film.
> tutte donnette di merda
> 
> ...



_– Quando dormo ho bisogno di star solo. Ho evitato anche il servizio militare per questo.
– Con le donne ci dorme però, eh?
– Ci vado a letto, è diverso._
*Philippe Noiret e Athina Cenci*:



chissà come sta athina cenci, so che aveva avuto un'ischemia o qualcosa del genere.


----------



## Grande82 (14 Aprile 2009)

io l'ho visto per la prima volta....
anche a me le figure femminili non hanno entusiasmato
però la moglie, forse.... oltre che molto bella.... 
credo lo amasse ancora... 

(lo zio è mitico!!!)


----------



## brugola (14 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> io l'ho visto per la prima volta....
> anche a me le figure femminili non hanno entusiasmato
> però la moglie, forse.... oltre che molto bella....
> credo lo amasse ancora...
> ...


ma chi la mamma della lante e della teresa de sio??' ma se si strusciava all'odioso fattore


----------



## Grande82 (14 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma chi la mamma della lante e della teresa de sio??' ma se si strusciava all'odioso fattore


 mah, si strusciava!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 esagerata!


----------



## brugola (14 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> mah, si strusciava!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma sei fuori racchietta???? 
col nardoni c'era uno struscio mica da ridere.
e poi era lei che si è voluta separare dal conte.
ma che parlo a fare con te...passami ringhio


----------



## Grande82 (14 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma sei fuori racchietta????
> col nardoni c'era uno struscio mica da ridere.
> e poi era lei che si è voluta separare dal conte.
> ma che parlo a fare con te...passami ringhio


 non ce l'ho io!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma sei fuori racchietta????
> col nardoni c'era uno struscio mica da ridere.
> e poi era lei che si è voluta separare dal conte.
> ma che parlo a fare con te...passami ringhio


Non faceva bene?


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Aprile 2009)

Io devo dire che ho invero rivalutato il conte (Philippe Noiret).
Tutto sommato coerente col suo personaggio, ne conosco di uomini così. Narcisisti ,egoisti e inaffidabili ma affascinanti nella loro fragilità.
Il fatto che  si fosse  venduto anche la tomba di famiglia le prime volte mi disgustava, ieri mi ha fatto sorridere..in fondo cazzo gliene fregava??
ha fatto bene!!


----------



## brugola (15 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non faceva bene?


alla fine come si è capito non amava neanche il nardoni, ma le faceva comodo.
lei è il personaggio che mi sta più sui coglioni.
con quella faccia da perfettina dei miei....


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> alla fine come si è capito non amava neanche il nardoni, ma le faceva comodo.
> lei è il personaggio che mi sta più sui coglioni.
> con quella faccia da perfettina dei miei....


però se li è ciucciati lei tutti i debiti e i problemi di tirar su delle figlie con un padre assente e farfallone... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Il Nardoni invece l'era un bell'umet?


----------



## brugola (15 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> però se li è ciucciati lei tutti i debiti e i problemi di tirar su delle figlie con un padre assente e farfallone...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


intanto viveva nel poderino del conte 
non so, non mi è piaciuta.


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> però se li è ciucciati lei tutti i debiti e i problemi di tirar su delle figlie con un padre assente e farfallone...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sì in gamba ma era ben aiutata 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 dalla fosca, dalla sorella ricca e dal nardoni


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sì in gamba ma era ben aiutata
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Secondo me il Nardoni faceva anche la cresta sui conti...


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Secondo me il Nardoni faceva anche la cresta sui conti...


stupenda la battuta della fosca coi polli alla fine:
pensavo fossero già del nardoni sicchè ho fatto una strage!!


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Aprile 2009)

*Giaggià!*



Asudem ha detto:


> stupenda la battuta della fosca coi polli alla fine:
> pensavo fossero già del nardoni sicchè ho fatto una strage!!


----------



## Old reale (15 Aprile 2009)

troppi gli anni passati da quando l'ho visto ma il ricordo/sensazione è di un film che ho apprezzato...


----------

